# Any other big kitties out there?



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The vet told me Mittens needed to loose some 
weight. I joke that he is just a big boy. But I do 
think he does need to loose a bit. He eats everything 
in sight! He is 15.2 pounds. Any other big kitties 
out there? Post pixs for us to see. We love our big
Kitties!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

PEPPERMINT WIEGHS 13 LBS. BUT I DID SEE THIS CAT ON A JOKE WEB SITE.... HERE LOOK FORYOURSELF
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/worldcat.html

THAT IS SO SAD TO SEE I KNOW BUT IF IT WAS PHOTO CHOPPED ID PROBABLY LAUGH.. HOLD THAT THOUGHT TRIXIE WANTS IN MY LAP. OK LIKE I WAS SAYING i COULD UNDERSTAND A LITTLE WEIGHT ON A CAT.... THATS FIXED AND OLDER YA KNOW BUT GEEZ THAT OWNER SOULD BE SLAPPED.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Huh....Mittens doesn't _look_ fat in your pic. Usually, the camera _adds_ 20 pounds, or is that just on TV? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Squirrel looks like she's a bit on the big side, but she is solid as a rock, not flabby. She looks like a barrel with four sticks for legs :lol: :lol: 











Moo-moo on the other hand has quite the fat sack hangin' 8O She seems to have slowed down on the eating and is either losing a bit of weight or is growing into what she has!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Sammi and Bailey are both big ladies.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oliver is a hefty 17.5 pounder. :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

B&S, that picture always makes me guffaw everytime I see it :lol: :lol: :lol: I still want to poke a pin in them and see if it lets some air out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Connor is 15 pounds at 10 months old.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Tigger around 20 lbs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Big is Beautiful!*  

Looks like Tigger is holding the record at 
20. But some of the ladies and gents didnt 
disclose their weight! :roll: 



> spike481
> Huh....Mittens doesn't look fat in your pic.
> Usually, the camera adds 20 pounds,
> or is that just on TV?


My son teases how "fat" Mittens is. 
I keep saying he is just a "big" guy. 
Maybe the only reason Mittens doesnt 
look fat in that picture cuz black is a 
slimming color!


----------



## maschine (Mar 4, 2005)

He doesn't look it ... Mostly because he's pure muscle. But Orange Cat is 22 pounds (and quite suave, as the picture shows).


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

maschine said:


> He doesn't look it ... Mostly because he's pure muscle. But Orange Cat is 22 pounds (and quite suave, as the picture shows).



he does look very suave indeed


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Malcolm is about 18lbs. He gets weighed tomorrow at the vets. He is a very large tom! When we first adopted him he had food issues and gained a lot of weight quickly  He is now in the right weight range for his size, but I would like to see him back at 16 lbs, which is the low end of the weight range for him.

Compared to Ophelia who was probably 6.5lbs in this picture.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

maschine said:


> He doesn't look it ... Mostly because he's pure muscle. But Orange Cat is 22 pounds (and quite suave, as the picture shows).


Such a big boy! It's so funny when you realize how much 2 lbs adds to a cats size! Big and beautiful boy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Isn't Dandy a big boy too? Where is he?

My cats are only about 9-11 lbs. I think, but Sugar is weighing alot more than Twinkie. 

I love seeing fat kitties run and their bellies swinging back and forth


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I had asked Spike to post a pic of Dandelion aka Dandy, Dandrew,but he said he thought the post was for "plump" kitties. I told him it said BIG kitties. I'll have to give him a call!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Look how big Baby looks in this picture! My sister was telling me it was the angle in which she was shot though. Plus she is a longhaired cat so it makes it harder to tell:










We think she is 10 pounds, something onces.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Baby is covering her eyes cuz she doesnt want her picture in big kitty thread.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Baby is covering her eyes cuz she doesnt want her picture in big kitty thread.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


she is just adorable too


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, I never thought of that! :lol:


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

I love all the big guys in the thread so far!! Very cute photos!  


these are our 2 kitties, Peanut and Figi. We don't know exactly how much they weigh, but they are 2 big guys. When they were babies, the vet said they wouldn't be very big 8O 


This is Peanut - we superimposed a plate of turkey onto the picture for a Calendar we made. 












This is Figi looking large!


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Baby was prego in this pic it was 3 days before she delivered.. But you can see how king still doubles her size. King isnt just big hes LONG n tall. 



























THIS is his best pic.. i think he looks beautifull. he has the body of a jungle cat


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Scully at 22lbs:









Bumper is 17lbs:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry guys, but I think that I have you all beat. My guy weighs in at 27 pounds. :yikes The vet has assured me that he is a healthy boy, and that he has a very low motabalism, hence his size. I admit that this picture doesn't make him look like he is that big, but as soon as I can get the other pics of him loaded, you will understand what I mean.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww, love all of the pictures! Charlie is my big boy, not fat, just big. He's only 13 pounds, but he is only 9 months old. My vet said that most Maine ****'s won't reach their full size until 3-4 years of age. She is estimating he'll be anywhere from 19-22 pounds as long as he stays lean.


----------

